# Quote Notifications and Mentions



## Jezlad

Recently Djinn mentioned a new modification that I wasn't aware of, unlike most I can see real merit in this one so I've decided to add it.

When you are quoted or mentioned in a thread by someone adding your username prefixed by @ you will be informed by email and also on the notifications bar. Clicking on the notifications will bring you to the extra pages on your profile tabs that display them all.

@admin 
@jigplums 
@Galahad

and so on.

This is a simple mod that should help you keep track of old threads that people post on.


----------



## Romero's Own

Pretty cool feature. Right now it obviously doesn't look like much, but I can see that in time it will be a cool thing to have.


----------



## Tawa

Indeed. This could become very, very useful. :so_happy:


----------



## neferhet

Excellent addition. It is really useful.


----------



## Nordicus

I love this - It will be easier to notify other users of threads, ask for answers or try to get another member engaged in a thread.


----------



## morfangdakka

I like this as Nordicus said this will be a nice way to notify others.


----------



## Mossy Toes

I quite like this feature, but is there a way to disable the email aspect of it?

I really don't mind coming to the site to find the equivalent of private messages pointing me where people are calling my attention, but my email inbox has quite a bit of clutter as it is, so I'm hesitant to have a feature that adds to it without any say in the matter. The potential for griefing/trolling spam also comes to mind--the ability to disable an unwelcome intrusion if need be.

Still, minor quibble aside, this is a welcome addition. Very intersectional with social media, relevant to the times, etc. Though I don't want to get an email any time somebody tags me in a facebook post, either.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Not that I can see Mossy (neglecting to quote you so it doesn't fill you up [oo er] any more). There might be a way, I just can't see it right now


----------



## Jezlad

Mossy Toes said:


> I quite like this feature, but is there a way to disable the email aspect of it?
> 
> I really don't mind coming to the site to find the equivalent of private messages pointing me where people are calling my attention, but my email inbox has quite a bit of clutter as it is, so I'm hesitant to have a feature that adds to it without any say in the matter. The potential for griefing/trolling spam also comes to mind--the ability to disable an unwelcome intrusion if need be.
> 
> Still, minor quibble aside, this is a welcome addition. Very intersectional with social media, relevant to the times, etc. Though I don't want to get an email any time somebody tags me in a facebook post, either.


There is, but its http://www.dragonbyte-tech.com/product/20-advanced-user-tagging#pricedisplay $80 I'll sort it out in the coming month.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Jezlad said:


> There is, but its http://www.dragonbyte-tech.com/product/20-advanced-user-tagging#pricedisplay $80 I'll sort it out in the coming month.


Oh dear. And I'm getting an email when I get quoted, too?

Well, I don't want it to be too much of a hassle.


----------



## jigplums

i like it


----------

